# Sweetcorn



## Tina chick (Feb 28, 2014)

Is sweetcorn classed as carb free. Are do I need to be crb counting and doing insulin to it


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 28, 2014)

Depends how much of it you eat. Although sweetcorn has something of a reputation for 'passing through' in a relatively pristine condition, most of what you eat will be digested. And then the clue's in the name - sweet.

There's 19g of carbs in 100g of sweetcorn so you should bear that in mind.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 28, 2014)

I love the stuff, but it's a rare treat these days because it does seem to affect my numbers, in the wrong way.


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 28, 2014)

I buy the pack of four small sweetcorn from the freezer isle for £1. Tesco are the best Morrisons you get the ends.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 28, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> Depends how much of it you eat. Although sweetcorn has something of a reputation for 'passing through' in a relatively pristine condition, most of what you eat will be digested. And then the clue's in the name - sweet.
> 
> There's 19g of carbs in 100g of sweetcorn so you should bear that in mind.



But remember, sweet potato has lower GI than potato without the word sweet in its name.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 1, 2014)

Tina chick said:


> Is sweetcorn classed as carb free. Are do I need to be crb counting and doing insulin to it



I always count the carb in sweetcorn. Have a look on the tin. It's a bit harder when it's on the cob tho. Shame, cos it's nicer.


----------

